

Alation, stealth a16z startup monetizing enterprise data - paintedcakes
http://www.alation.com/

======
muralshah
Googled it and the ceo's blog seems to be more informative.
[http://yenx.me/2013/01/15/tableau-bigquery-and-the-
table/](http://yenx.me/2013/01/15/tableau-bigquery-and-the-table/)

